# Water Filters



## homebrewkid (25/3/10)

im thinking of buying a water filter that will attach to the faucet in the kitchen any suggestions on what one i should get and rough price if known thanks


----------



## sneakypete (31/3/10)

http://www.culliganwater.com.au/


----------



## NickB (31/3/10)

I have this one in my kitchen. Not bolt on to the faucet, and needed to be plumbed it, but I have tank water so wanted the best. Around the $400 mark.

Linkge


----------



## Wafwot (31/3/10)

NickB said:


> I have this one in my kitchen. Not bolt on to the faucet, and needed to be plumbed it, but I have tank water so wanted the best. Around the $400 mark.
> 
> Linkge



I noticed on Ellerslie's website that they have a special on water filters, through their other company, Progressive Group about $90 - $100 from when I looked last week.


----------



## eamonnfoley (31/3/10)

I'm using one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AQUAPORT-TWIN-STAGE-UNDER-SINK-WATER-FILTER-Free-Gift_W0QQitemZ220577956136QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Home_Appliances?hash=item335b788128

Its at $31 at the moment, but will probably get up around $100 

Works a charm. I sample quite a few homebrews brewed without a filter and find them undrinkable due to effects of chlorine (here in Perth anyway).


----------



## OLDS2006 (31/3/10)

Those Aquaport filters are $100 at big W


----------



## Brewme (1/4/10)

Would filtered water produce a better brew? If so, I'll start using it as I already have a 'plumbed in' filter. For the last few brews I've been using water that I kept in a couple of those 15 litre water bottles with a cloth over the top. After a few days there is no smell of chlorine.

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/10)

you can get a brita one that attaches to the sink faucet whcih screws onto the aspirator part. costs around 60 bucks. does 500L of water per filter from memory.

Thats what i use, exclusivly for brewing.


----------



## mika (1/4/10)

The only thing to watch out for with the filter attached directly to the tap is residence time.
Most don't flow slow enough and the water can pass over the carbon without having the time to lose the chlorine and other junk on the way thru.
Jug style filters are the best, but not the most convenient.


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/10)

mika said:


> The only thing to watch out for with the filter attached directly to the tap is residence time.
> Most don't flow slow enough and the water can pass over the carbon without having the time to lose the chlorine and other junk on the way thru.
> Jug style filters are the best, but not the most convenient.




That was a concern i had, ive tried it with the tap on full tilt for filtration and a glass of water that was unfiltered and i could smell the difference between the two. i wonder if the britas have a valve to slow it down for proper filtration.


----------



## Wolfy (1/4/10)

mika said:


> The only thing to watch out for with the filter attached directly to the tap is residence time.
> Most don't flow slow enough and the water can pass over the carbon without having the time to lose the chlorine and other junk on the way thru.
> Jug style filters are the best, but not the most convenient.


We have the benchtop-type filter in the laundry (that way the filter does not get used for everyday kitchen use, just beer and aquarium-fish water) then trickle fill a 20L cube.
From that I fill the urn/HTL the night before brew day, then re-trickle fill the cube.

Only drawback is that it's boring to watch the cube being filled with filtered water so slowly, so I often forget I've put it on and have flooded the laundry floor a couple of times - now I put the cube ontop of the washing machine so if I forget it just gives us nice filtered water to wash the clothes with next.


----------



## rendo (2/4/10)

4* and others,

How about modifying a large bucket to hold a brita jug filter then filtering all your water thru that into the fermenter,cube, vesset etc.
I have been thinking of this idea for a LONG time now....I think it should be a go-er....does anybody do this? Have any opinions on it??

See the attached pic for an explanation








Fourstar said:


> you can get a brita one that attaches to the sink faucet whcih screws onto the aspirator part. costs around 60 bucks. does 500L of water per filter from memory.
> 
> Thats what i use, exclusivly for brewing.


----------



## KillerRx4 (2/4/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...3&hl=filter


----------



## rendo (2/4/10)

Thanks KillerRx4

Problem solved. 

This is now ON my to do list! I'll be using a large 15L bucket that will sit ontop of a fermenter or something....So awesome, what a cheap & easy way to get filtered water!

Rendo




KillerRx4 said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...3&hl=filter


----------



## benny_bjc (2/4/10)

I just bought a water filter which sits on the bench-top and easily attaches to the tap faucet. Has a switch to divert between normal tap water and filter. Mine filters basically everything including heavy metals.

Cost $150 ish If i recall correctly with all bits and pieces and filter which lasts a year. Fliters cost anything between $20 - $90 + depending on how good you want.

I will be buying the $88 high grade filter.

this is where i bought mine http://www.waterfilterworld.com.au/


----------



## Wolfy (2/4/10)

Rather than the brita cartridges, you might find more life/service from one of the ceramic water filter candle-type filters, I think they'd have a much longer service span (and probably do a better job).
http://www.stefani.com.au/product.php?id=75 You can buy them at hardware shops or online/ebay.
All you need to create a filter is a small hole in the bottom of a bucket that you then sit over the top of a fermenter or similar.


----------



## rendo (2/4/10)

Hi Wolfy,

I reckon the ceramic water filters would definately do a better job than the brita type filters, BUT....they are SO SLOW....this is taken from their website

_Q: How long does the water take to come through? __*A:* The flow is around one litre per hour per candle. (i.e. The 4.5 litre model should be filled in around 4-6 hours, the 6 and 10 litre in around 3 hours.) 

_....so for 20L....that is 20hours!! I could work with that I guess, but it really is a long time to wait. I would filter it into a cube, several days before a brew. Put the cube in the fridge at the right temp (or lower to chill) for whatever yeast i am using, then the water would be ready to go, at the right temp too

Anyway.....an option. I will look into them



Wolfy said:


> Rather than the brita cartridges, you might find more life/service from one of the ceramic water filter candle-type filters, I think they'd have a much longer service span (and probably do a better job).
> http://www.stefani.com.au/product.php?id=75 You can buy them at hardware shops or online/ebay.
> All you need to create a filter is a small hole in the bottom of a bucket that you then sit over the top of a fermenter or similar.


----------



## rendo (2/4/10)

Hi Wolfy,

I reckon the ceramic water filters would definately do a better job than the brita type filters, BUT....they are SO SLOW....this is taken from their website

_Q: How long does the water take to come through? __*A:* The flow is around one litre per hour per candle. (i.e. The 4.5 litre model should be filled in around 4-6 hours, the 6 and 10 litre in around 3 hours.) 

_....so for 20L....that is 20hours!! I could work with that I guess, but it really is a long time to wait. I would filter it into a cube, several days before a brew. Put the cube in the fridge at the right temp (or lower to chill) for whatever yeast i am using, then the water would be ready to go, at the right temp too

Anyway.....an option. I will look into them



Wolfy said:


> Rather than the brita cartridges, you might find more life/service from one of the ceramic water filter candle-type filters, I think they'd have a much longer service span (and probably do a better job).
> http://www.stefani.com.au/product.php?id=75 You can buy them at hardware shops or online/ebay.
> All you need to create a filter is a small hole in the bottom of a bucket that you then sit over the top of a fermenter or similar.


----------



## Dazza_devil (2/4/10)

rendo said:


> Hi Wolfy,
> 
> I reckon the ceramic water filters would definately do a better job than the brita type filters, BUT....they are SO SLOW....this is taken from their website
> 
> ...




The ceramic filters sound good to me. My priorities would lie with the quality of filtering rather than how long it takes. How much better job are they gonna do?


----------



## Wolfy (2/4/10)

The reason I mentioned it is we have one of those Stefani ceramic/clay water filters - it actually has 2 filters so the flow is about double - however no matter how many times it's used/cleaned/washed it always tastes like dirt and gets stuff growing on the outside in the summer - both of which defeat the purpose of filtered water IMHO. So I took out the candle filter, drilled a hole in a bucket and then put it over a cube (then the next week got the bench-top filter LOL).

*Boagsy*, the filter manufactures have specs on their websits etc, you can even get some really high-quality ones made by Royal Doulton - can get info from a google search.


----------



## yardy (3/4/10)

some pics etc here on home made filters http://www.brodiescastlebrewing.com/index.php?topic=1448.0

cheers


----------



## hairymac (5/4/10)

I have a water tank and was thinking of trying a brew from the tank water...i'd filter it first also. Now my question ....will it make much difference to the taste of my beer. I live in Melb, so i don't have the problem as with one thread i read from Perth.
Whose tried it ?
Cheers
Hairy


----------



## Batz (5/4/10)

hairymac said:


> I have a water tank and was thinking of trying a brew from the tank water...i'd filter it first also. Now my question ....will it make much difference to the taste of my beer. I live in Melb, so i don't have the problem as with one thread i read from Perth.
> Whose tried it ?
> Cheers
> Hairy



Plenty of us only have a tank water to brew with Hairy, not all brewers live in the city  

To your question, tank water in great to brew with, especially lagers and pilsners you may need to harden it up for ales.

Batz


----------



## hairymac (5/4/10)

Cheers Batz


----------

